#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Мантры защиты

## Татьяна Ковальски

Добрый день, всем!)

Меня интересуют мантры защиты, хотелось бы получить достоверную информацию у знающих людей. 
Подскажите пожалуйста точный перевод или трактовку вот этих мантр: ХРИМ КШРАУМ ХРИМ и АУМ КШРАУМ АУМ
 И очень хотелось бы получить написание этих мантр на санскрите!
 Заранее спаибо!))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Добрый день, всем!)
> 
> Меня интересуют мантры защиты, хотелось бы получить достоверную информацию у знающих людей. 
> Подскажите пожалуйста точный перевод или трактовку вот этих мантр: ХРИМ КШРАУМ ХРИМ и АУМ КШРАУМ АУМ
>  И очень хотелось бы получить написание этих мантр на санскрите!
>  Заранее спаибо!))


"Ом По Ли Ция А!" и "ОМ Лю Ди Доб Ры Е По Мо Ги Те!" неплохие такие мантры.
Если чуть более серьёзно - то почему бы не использовать народные заговоры вместо всяческих мантр? Они, кажется, ничуть не хуже индуистских всяких заклинаний.

Если ещё чуть более серьёзно - то с индуистскими мантрами вы немного не туда обратились (проще набрать всё это в яндексе), но можно порекомендовать вам мантру "Ом Таре Туттаре Туре Сваха"



Правда, действует только после лицензионной активации мантрой Прибежища у сертифицированного специалиста.

----------

Дордже (09.01.2013), Карма Палджор (09.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## Татьяна Ковальски

> "Ом По Ли Ция А!" и "ОМ Лю Ди Доб Ры Е По Мо Ги Те!" неплохие такие мантры.
> Если чуть более серьёзно - то почему бы не использовать народные заговоры вместо всяческих мантр? Они, кажется, ничуть не хуже индуистских всяких заклинаний.
> 
> Если ещё чуть более серьёзно - то с индуистскими мантрами вы немного не туда обратились (проще набрать всё это в яндексе), но можно порекомендовать вам мантру "Ом Таре Туттаре Туре Сваха"
> 
> 
> 
> Правда, действует только после лицензионной активации мантрой Прибежища у сертифицированного специалиста.


Спасибо за Ваш добрый ответ и советы!)
очень остроумно

----------

